# Just One Blue Ribbon.



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Rode Nighty for 1 hour. Dressage saddle, full cheek snaffle.

Worked on consistency. The pink dressage whip makes her GO!! Today we did pretty well. Not a lot of rear, but head shake and speed. She wouldn't set her head so we backed a bit. 

Then the trot poles.

OMG.

Never again.

She trotted over the poles(as was our intent). Boy, did she trot. I think my ovaries are still in the middle of the arena.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Oops! Forgot about this! But since my 1st show is in under a month..

Nighty is wearing a trail-pleasure lite shoe. Her gait has transformed into a racky running walk. It's not anything true, but it's pretty and consistent enough.

BUT I've gotten through to Midnight! 
I last rode that butt in October. He would get trotty and crappy without a whip. So my trainer rode him a lot this spring. I got on him again-- trotty nonsense! My first ride on him(sans crop-- trainer doesn't need one, why should I?), he pulled his trot crap and I got maybe 1 good lap out of him.

But my second ride.. I was not taking crap. It was in a group lesson, a kind of big one. Nighty was being ridden by an adult beginner. My trainer's sister was riding, and there was a young girl on a pony. he hates ponies with a vengeance. Midnight was pulling his trot, so he got the OH GOD CIRCLE OF DEATH until he settled down. I had to keep him away from the pony, and forced him to walk while the others trotted/gaited.

Then I got to unleash the fury. He trotted at first, got circled.. then SEVEN LAPS OF PURE, SLOW RACK. Score. My trainer's parents watched me ride since they were down checking on my trainer's horse. After I dismounted, my trainer's dad said that my riding ability had increased 1000x since last year.

Good day.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Midnight was back in Moronville. He got a total workout today-- got his *** handed to him when he trotted. Got SOME rack, but not enough. But, trainer hopped on and he was tight with her, so we chalked it up to a bad day.

Trainer offered him to me for $2500. He was at $5500.

We'll see.

Trainer is still going to get on Nighty, and show mount decisions will be made TWO WEEKS in advance. But right now, Midnight is going to be my show mount.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

HE RACKED! :'D Like, completely.

So proud of him.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Midnight did OK yesterday. Some trot, but only when I lost it. Also rode Nighty. I got tons of headshake from her. TRUE running walk! :'D


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

No more of that spotted saddle-y racky running step pace thing? That thing needs a name... The bovine shuffle?


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

There was a little of that. But not as much.

We call it the ****all. :'D

Midnight has 1 week to pull his **** together. If not, my trainer will ride Nighty a lot and I'll show her.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)




----------

